# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  عاجل عاجل فك شفرة ot-505

## belarbidh

من فضلكم فك شفرة ot-505
Alcatel    357770036778675
2CALFR1

----------


## mizouni

your nck is:3195832601

----------


## Syria4Soft.Com

=====================================
Phone Model : OT-505
Phone IMEI   : 357770036778675
Phone PID     : ALFR1
================================= NCK   : 2224959214
NSCK : 3112391913
SPCK : 2737981245
CPCK : 1032388114
CCK   : 1281215822
PCK   : 3811805007
==================================

----------

